# the girls clothing collection



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I finally got another cabinet to fit all the girls clothes. 
the top is Pixel's and the bottom is Paxton's ...Parker has the two drawers on the bottom.
[attachment=36946:armoire.jpg]
do i need to join dog clothes obsessive anonymous? :brownbag: 

also Pat (2maltmom) found this adorable shirt for one of the girls...unfortunately there was only one, but i found two more for the other p's online. 
[attachment=36947:sweetpea.jpg]
i just ordered bows from Marj and she really outdid herself! look at the little peapod!!!
[attachment=36948eabow.jpg]

i just love all the wonderful people of this forum. without them i wouldnt have this obsession lol


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

wow the bow is so cute and the shirt too :aktion033:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

:new_shocked: LOOK AT ALL THOSE CLOTHES!!! you definitely need to join that club!! LOL!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

wow!!!!!!!!! i am jealous 
i have been lacking in that department~ i love the pink dress outfit with the pink and brown checker skirt~
great job marj, love the bow!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Look at all those clothes! 

I really need another armoire, too. I have shared your idea with many people. They hold so many clothes.

Too bad it's not still enough, huh?


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow!!! That is quite the collection. I happen to recognize a few of those dresses lol.

I love the bow. Marj you really did a great job on making the perfect bow.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

WOW! :new_shocked: Who would have thought? That is a pretty cute bow from Marj.

Tina


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww that cupboard is great, I really need another set of drawers or a cupboard.

That top is soo cute, my neighbours puppy is called Sweet Pea, and I bought an iron transfer that says "Sweet" then under it it had a pea pod with 3 peas...its soo cute.

Marj did a wonderful job on the bow too.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW , what dazzling couture :chili: . Sarah


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Heheheee My name is Dr Jaimie and I have a doggy closet full of clothes. 

That is too darn cute. I have to stay away from these pictures. It is addicting.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Great armoire! And how perfect is that shirt?! Now you know we'll be expecting pics of them in those, right? :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

..... :shocked: what? Parker doesn't hang his clothes up?! Isn't that just like a man......  

Jaimie, I can get two more of those sweet pea shirts if the ones you ordered don't make it.....they are all that same size though, as the next size up would fit a german shepherd!!!! :smstarz: :smpullhair:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh what an adorable shirt for your kids. and that bow is just awesome! So cute!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is some wardrobe! That shirt is perfect and two thumbs up for Marj on the bow. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh My Goodness!!!!! That is just great to keep their clothes in........Their clothes fit so perfect in there!!!! I'm sure Paxton doesn't mind that you have to fold his~~~makes him more manly, letting the girls have all the space!!! Hee, hee!!!!

Where are more pics of the darling little Basset Hound???


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> Great armoire! And how perfect is that shirt?! Now you know we'll be expecting pics of them in those, right? :biggrin:[/B]


yes i need to get pics...paxton is going through her tomboy stage and everytime i turn around she is a mess with either just water or mud. i think she had three baths this week!



> ..... :shocked: what? Parker doesn't hang his clothes up?! Isn't that just like a man......
> 
> Jaimie, I can get two more of those sweet pea shirts if the ones you ordered don't make it.....they are all that same size though, as the next size up would fit a german shepherd!!!! :smstarz: :smpullhair:[/B]


dont worry i have all three...turns out they all wear the same size! just need to get some pics done



> Where are more pics of the darling little Basset Hound???[/B]


Little??? he isnt little ahaha he is 17lbs now and growing like a weed. i do need to get some more pics of him too..and try and get all 4 together... i have one of him and paxton :








and here is one with a cell phone of them all passed out at work:
he comes once a week but this week the bf was sick so he came to work every day...what a handful he is!!!

[attachment=36953:0502081054.jpg]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I went out and got an closet for Maggie's clothes. I need to find little clothes hangers that fit in it now.

The shirt and bow are too perfect!!! Marj does such awesome custom bows!!! I can't wait to see the 3Ps in them now!!!

Adorable pictures!! I love one of them sleeping on their beds at your office Jaime!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a WOW! They sure have a lot of clothes and such a perfect place to keep them. But since you take them to work every day, they need a large wardrobe... right!! :thumbsup: 

What an adorable and perfect little shirt and YES, that bow is amazing!! Just sooo perfect. I'd love to see a picture of the three Ps in their new outfits and bows!! --- hint, hint!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> and here is one with a cell phone of them all passed out at work:
> he comes once a week but this week the bf was sick so he came to work every day...what a handful he is!!![/B]


Ohhhhh, this picture is adorable!! It sort of makes it seem like the Bassett thinks he is a Maltese, too... all dressed up and chillin' with the Ps!!!

[attachment=36953:0502081054.jpg]


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's not too many clothes, is it? :HistericalSmiley: 

Love the sweat pea shirt and bow :aktion033:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572685
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaimie I am like Sher. That one is tdf cute. Thank you so much for the smile this morning!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

great pics!! the P's sure do have a lot of clothes!!! :HistericalSmiley: And I agree the one of all 4 of them is TDF!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=572685
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! That picture is precious!

I have always loved Bassets!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

We are pea pod green with envy! :smheat: What a wonderful collection and I love the pea pod shirt and matching bow! C-U-T-E!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> I went out and got an closet for Maggie's clothes. I need to find little clothes hangers that fit in it now.
> 
> The shirt and bow are too perfect!!! Marj does such awesome custom bows!!! I can't wait to see the 3Ps in them now!!!
> 
> Adorable pictures!! I love one of them sleeping on their beds at your office Jaime!! :wub:[/B]


All you have to do is go to Target and buy childrens/infants size hangers.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

with these cabinets the infant sized hangers in the store dont work..i get mine on amazon and they r real cheap too


----------



## Lisacisme (Feb 21, 2008)

That is an absolutely adorable picture of your new Basset puppy - love the one of all four taking the "zzz's" in your office. I'm so envious of your clothes collection. I wouldn't dare let my daughters see this or they'd have a new addiction.


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

What an adorable pic of all 4 babies sleeping together. :wub: 

That is quite a wardrobe. Chloe and Bella say they would love to play dress up.  

Marj is awesome! :aktion033: She can make a bow to match anything.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the pic of all 4 of them together at the office. :wub: Glad to see that the Basset has clothes too. :aktion033: 

Yes -- I have no more room for clothes either. I'm seriously addicted. :brownbag: 

The little Sweet Pea Ts are adorable -- but Marj -- the bow is to die for. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Your pups have a bigger and certainly neater wardrobe than me! And I can't get over the shirt and matching "pea" bow! Too cute for words!!!!!!


----------



## Indymaltese (Sep 29, 2006)

Gee i thought i was the only one.. Hi Jamie.. Remember us? Of course you do. Few years ago you sent Courtney her christmas outfit..
Long time no see..


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Look at all those clothes!!!! LOL!!! I was never into clothing much before I joined this forum.... now, I have a spare closet almost full of clothes for Kaley!! Bella can't really wear clothes since she is in full coat but Kaley loves her clothes!! That's very cool Jaimie... I bet you have a hard time deciding which outfit to put on them! 

Marj... that bow is incredible!!! I love it... great job!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

All i have to say is ...wow... :w00t:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

wow and I thought I was bad! he he... Where did you get those cabinets? They are great!!! And I'm guessing much less expensive than a typical doggie armoir.

Leslie


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I think I need to get Susie & Sadie more clothes!  

The pictures are adorable, and the bow is just precious! :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> wow and I thought I was bad! he he... Where did you get those cabinets? They are great!!! And I'm guessing much less expensive than a typical doggie armoir.
> 
> Leslie[/B]



those are closetmaid cabinets i added two rods to...very cheap. the cabinet is like 30 and then a few dollars to add the rods.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:aktion033: Great job Jaimie. And the shirt is super duper for your P's. The bow is outstanding.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

holy moly, now that's what I call a wardrobe :wub: the shirt and matching bow are soo cute.


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! Who is this fantastic Marj and how do I get Bernie a bow like that? I'm in love! 

You have quite the collection there... I might be a little jealous.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, I thought this was an older post.....as I bought that tee shirt for Jaimie a couple years ago!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

whoops wrong post....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

roflol.....obvious much? Newbie...1 post....and it's a 2 yr old thread with a link to a web store. Pu-lllleaze!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The webstore doesn't even sell dog clothes, that is what makes this even more amusing... 
Do people think we are making these wardrobes for actual human babies?? :w00t:
Why would we have leashes and harnesses hanging up?!:w00t:

Allthough I had never seen Dr Jaimie's fluffs' wardrobe, so that was nice to see.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh wow!! i looooveee it!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

ClaBec Maltese said:


> Heheheee My name is Dr Jaimie and I have a doggy closet full of clothes.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

When I see these overflowing doggy clothes closets it makes me want to peek in their mommy's closets too... is all the clothes allowance going to the furry babies?! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------

